# Be careful kiddos!!!



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sure this is the one zillionth thread for this topic, but it's important, so I'm adding to the pile...

As prop building season kicks into over-drive, I wanted to send everyone out a little reminder to
BE CAREFUL!!!!

I cut through muscle tissue in my wrist with a jab saw the other day , and dowsed my hand in hot glue a few days before that. It made me want to remind you guys to take care of yourselves!!!!

Don't cut toward yourselves, don't underestimate the power of a high-temp hot glue gun, and all the other safety advice we all know, but sometimes forget in the heat of the prop-building moment...

Take Care!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I concur, I really hurt my back 3 weeks ago. Don't bend over at the waist. Kneel down, squat, or just sit down when working!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good advice we all need to hear every now and again. In the scramble to get multiple things done, it's easy to cut corners and get careless.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Safety first, it you hurt yourself it does no one good, plus it just slows you down.

"Let's be careful out there..."










Obscure?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes especially for us rookies..... sometimes you forget what you do for fun can be dangerous... watch yourselves with those power tools. Have a safe and happy prop build......


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, the tip of the glue gun is hot. The glue coming out of it is hot. The soldering iron is HOT and the wire on the foam cutter is hot. Be careful not to grab any of them....(wrapping in my hand in ice and slinking back outside to make more headstones...lol)


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

My favorite tool, my heat gun, is also my nemesis. It seems that as soon as I put it down after using it, my body is drawn to it like a magnet and I have burns all over my arms and hands. Fortunately, my wife has pots and pots of aloe around - and it really does help.

Nixie, I'm sorry about the cut you got, that really sounds bad. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

When you're welding' don't cut corners, wear the right safety gear and think safety. One year, While welding, I was wearing pants that were too long and had become raggety at the bottom, from dragging on the ground. Suddenly I felt warm air going up my pant leg, all those little strings had caught fire, from the welding sparks falling on the floor! I got the burning pants out and luckly didn't get burned. My wife had warned me that those pants might cause me a problem. BE SAFE OUT THERE!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

badger said:


> Safety first, it you hurt yourself it does no one good, plus it just slows you down.
> 
> "Let's be careful out there..."
> 
> ...


Hill Street Blues

I've been burned once by hot glue, and that was enough for me. Even a little bit kinda stings when it hits your skin.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think a little real blood on a prop adds a touch of realism. I bled a little on a foam skull I was cutting last night. Serrated steak knives work well for cutting foam, and thumbs.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Use Gloves, Eye protection, etc....
"The one time that you don't do it...is the one time that it happens"

..and go slow. I have learned these things the hard way!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Foam plus dremel equals lots of little flying bits...foam in eye is not pleasent....eye protection is a must, lesson learned (several times over).


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I hear that, Dremel tools are wonderful but command respect. I really hate cutting wood, even with safety glasses, I always seem to get sawdust in my blasted eyes.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I always wear safety glasses now. Last year I sprayed adhesive in my eyes. When I dremel or cut anything they keep most of the dust and flying debris out. Also wear them when using great stuff. That is something you do not want in your eyes. Things as simple as opening a can of acetone can be dangerous if you slip. Wear eye protection. Good rounded ones, not your sun glasses.

Good thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whenever I'm working on a prop in the basement and have papier mache paste all over my hands, Spooky1 very thoughtfully will put a set of ear muffs on me before using the chop saw for cutting PVC and wood. He's that nice and caring a guy


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was just thinking the other day i needed some of those earmuff things. This was after an afternoon of cutting up spare wood to fit it in my garage space and going HUH?? the rest of the night LOL.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Watch out when you are TIRED! I am always getting hurt when I am pushing myself to finish something when I should just stop when I'm tired. 
Yes- hearing protection! My dad is quite deaf from all the loud noises at his work when he was younger. That "deafness" u get after a concert or working with loud tools indicates a bit of hearing damage has occurred. The permananent damage doesnt show up til years later.
Earplugs are very inexpensive, & can be thumb tacked in a sandwich bag to your workbench. Use em!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm the careful sort and I can count at least 6 big (10 + stitches ) scars. It's the way you learn I guess..


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

yes never use a knife i cut through my tendon to the bone on my left hand thumb it wasnt the best phone call to my mother nor the best trip to the hospital


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

dead hawk said:


> yes never use a knife i cut through my tendon to the bone on my left hand thumb it wasnt the best phone call to my mother nor the best trip to the hospital


When did you do that dead hawk?


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I think a lot of time accidents happen is when we get too complacent. (not sure of the spelling there!) We let our minds wonder or we just think I did this, that way and nothing happened. I agree fatigue and rushing doesn't help either. Protect your eyes, wear gloves and pay attention. As an EMT on my spair time (yeah, like I have a lot of that!) most call could have been avoided if those steps were followed. I know I sound like your father!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

For those of you who use hammer and nails. My dad built furniture for years and was also in construction. He taught me at a very early age on how to use a hammer when nailing something. I would always hold the nail against the board or whatever it was I was nailing. Because of this I was always assured of hitting my thumb or finger or even hand when nailing something.

He finally got tired of seeing me hit my hand and he told me a little secret about how to hammer a nail. Now I'm sure most of you know this already but I'm going to tell it again for those who don't. 

Try holding the nail higher up on the stem away from what your nailing, and you lessen the odds of hitting your hand. In other words don't rest your hand against what you are nailing. Try to hold the nail up closer to the top. 

It does take some practice so don't get discouraged. But in the long run, you save yourself the trouble of having black and blue nails on your hands. :jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep a first aid kit handy to your work area, also keep emergency numbers posted.
Make sure you keep your knives sharp, it's the dull ones that tend to cause the injuries. While that may sound odd, it's true. With a dull knive, you end up trying to force it to cut something, and that's when the injuries occur, you end up focussing more of your attention on trying to force it than what will happen when that knife slips or breaks through. Keep clean, sharp (read new) blades on hand for your Xacto.
Good protective gear for your eyes, your ears, and your breathing may seem expensive, but no where near as much as that eye surgery or the hearing aid you will need in the future. Keep in mind that a good portion of the reason we do the haunting stuff is to see and hear people enjoying the scares and the craftsmanship that goes into the haunts we design and build. No eyes, no see. No hearing, no enjoying the laughter and screams. 
Keep a box of nitrile gloves and some leather work gloves handy where you work. The nitrile will protect you from the chemical exposure of almost any chemical you are likely to come in contact with. 
Keep in mind that with all of this stuff, it's only going to protect you if you actually wear it like you are supposed to.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

It happened last year


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You know what I like to do???Make the friggin checker flag.....b' s this is my win...


----------

